# FOCAL DUAL MONITOR 2 CHANNEL AMP



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

anyone using it let me know how you like it thanks


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have one. Very clean. Good amount of options for DSP control.


----------



## dond2020 (Sep 4, 2009)

my friend has two. fantastic amps optical input to boot. his car is the yellow m3 on focals web page. will be for sale soon. let me know if your interested.


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice amp, but way over priced.


----------

